# Carnology?



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

How many detailers are for the carnology show in carryduff this weekend then?

ME!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

where 'bouts exactly is it?!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Its in Carnology - in Carryduff

Address: Unit 4/McKibbin House/Eastbank Rd, Carryduff, Belfast, BT8 8BD.

Shall be there!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

wasnt there, was supposed to be at a show in larne but didnt make it there either  

just cleaned the car as it was such a nice day and tried to get a few things in order for donny


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

me me me meeee! nice day it was too!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Was ne1 there and if so how did u get on? Any pics?!!


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

some of my pics are on www.reallymeansounds.com - check reports

Ruth


----------

